# Clean soot stains?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

NYCB said:


> Why on earth wouldn't they just knock it over with that excavator right there and put a new one in with the new build?


As information dribbles in (I wasn't the GC on this project)...

They did try to knock it over. It wouldn't budge. :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I once gave someone a price to demo a stone chimney that was worn out. Being twenty something I nonchalantly gave them a quote.

It was filled solid with rocks and concrete.

Some lessons are expensive!

I’ve never told anyone it’s more than my quote!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It has begun.

HO had the chimney soda blasted, and has an outfit lined up to come in and stain it to supposedly make it look untouched. With the amount of **** still there after blasting, I'll be seriously impressed if they pull it off.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If the faux rock product is still in production, and still the SAME molds/shapes, why not replace a few of the worst damaged units......

Other wise on the INTERIOR rock, a skilled air brush painter could work wonders.

As long as the fake rock didn't literally stink, why not leave the smoke stains as survivor scars?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If you like it, I like it!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Fouthgeneration said:


> As long as the fake rock didn't literally stink, why not leave the smoke stains as survivor scars?


Have you ever had your house burn down? It's devastating; most normal folks want no reminders at all. These guys lost everything, and they're in their 70's.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Answer: Yes, my childhood home was burned down after my folks had past, by Arson, lost about 15,000.00 $ 1985 dollars and various mementos..

I was IN a home that was on fire as child, and shortly burnt nearly down....(don't put hot ashes on a pile of used newspapers) The ten cent fire marshal tried to get me to confess, till the pro investigator found the still smoldering wood stove ashes....



Why didn't HO not using masonry for the home rebuild, if they are really scared of fire???? 

When I go through Hell, I keep a trophy for bragging rights, But hey, I'm Irish-AMERICAN! Remembering one's mistakes is just as important as the good time memories...

Even 70+ can still learn?

Why not just demo the faux stone, and replace it with NEW unstained material PAID FOR BY THE INSURANCE?

Maybe its time for a in home fire sprinkler system and or a several thousand gallon water feature/ emergency water source?

Cover the clean stick on, burn the smokey ones clean with acid or caustic cleaners and restain to match original finish...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

As well, they make soot remover in a spray bottle...I use it all the time on fireboxes and they come up looking like new. 

Could also try some TSP with warm water...the warmer the better.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guy showed up today. He spent most of the day mixing and testing his brews, and started the actual work midafternoon. Spray the rocks, then brush the mortar joints. Figured he'd have it done today (I left at 5).

Actually looks pretty good.

He travels all over the US. Asked him how he likes his Tundra crewcab--it's his second one. He retired the first one at 350K miles, has 225K on this one.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

At least that chimney is newer. Our first big fire job involved rebuilding an 80 year old house from the first floor walls up, except for the chimney. Sometimes the insurance companies refuse to pay for the dumbest stuff. Trying to keep that place dried in while we worked was darn near impossible with that stupid thing poking up through the middle of the house.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Done. Gotta say, if you weren't looking for it, you probably wouldn't notice. About 7 hours start to finish, $2600.

Guess I could have made a better career choice.


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

Tinstaafl said:


> Done. Gotta say, if you weren't looking for it, you probably wouldn't notice. About 7 hours start to finish, $2600.
> 
> Guess I could have made a better career choice.


It's crazy how many niche jobs there are out there. I always enjoy asking people how it is then ended up doing it for a living. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Guy showed up today. He spent most of the day mixing and testing his brews, and started the actual work midafternoon. Spray the rocks, then brush the mortar joints. Figured he'd have it done today (I left at 5).
> 
> Actually looks pretty good.
> 
> He travels all over the US. Asked him how he likes his Tundra crewcab--it's his second one. He retired the first one at 350K miles, has 225K on this one.


So aside from his travel and work done for the preliminary estimate, he is a one man show that can bill out at $2600 a day? I am not discounting the first part of the question as inconsequential, just curious about the actual time of production.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr Latone said:


> So aside from his travel and work done for the preliminary estimate, he is a one man show that can bill out at $2600 a day?


Actually, there are 11 people in the company, and apparently they can command those prices simply because they're very good at it and have little real competition at that level.

I didn't get to talk with him nearly as much as I would have liked to--I had my own work to do. He did say he's been at it for 7 years, and more often than not, his family travels with him.


----------

